# kitten off food, lethargic, meowing....



## amandaco2 (8 December 2013)

5 month old kitten this morning wasnt that interested in breakfast, then was sick three times, meowing more than normal. He still wanted to go out with the other older cat who is fine, so kept eye on them and he was running about, up trees etc.
came in, still not interested in food and a bit likehes not bothered about being fussed. Hes normally very affectionate,  follows you round, wants to play etc. Hes also laying hunched with his paws folded under, usually he stretches out, lays on his back etc by the fire.
his meow in different and he just isnt happy.
hes done a poo and wee.
he got neutered 4 weeks ago, nothing to see on the op site. He isnt bothered if you feel along his sides, his nose is cold and wet. 
He seems tired.
will take hi  to vet in morning if hes no better but am so anxious......
does he need a vet now?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 December 2013)

Last time Kasper was just 'not quite right' I did take him straight to the Vet and he had a really high temperature. I wonder if this is the case with your cat?


----------



## amandaco2 (8 December 2013)

Ive not checked but his nose and ears arent hot. Hes asleep by the fire now so cant recheck it.


----------



## amandaco2 (8 December 2013)

Hes now acting a bit more usual, padding on his bed, purring


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 December 2013)

I hope he continues to improve. They do love to worry us.

Cats! :rolleyes3:


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (8 December 2013)

Thinking of your kitten and hope he is ok x


----------



## TrasaM (8 December 2013)

I predict that he will continue to look very sorry for himself and off colour until you take him to the vet whereupon he will make a full and speedy recover once you've incurred a nice hefty vets bill for steroids injections and anti Bs.
Or is it just my cats who do this ?


----------



## Janah (9 December 2013)

Cats will often purr when in pain.  Hope your cat is better this morning.


----------



## amandaco2 (9 December 2013)

He was fine this morning totally normal, ate half a pouch, went out.
this evening though hes been sick once and is acting quieter than normal. I am going to take him to the vet tomorrow as its been two days of being off colour. Hes eaten half a pouch tonight and had a wee but am worried still.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 December 2013)

It's best to err on the side of caution if you are still concerned.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 December 2013)

Possibly a furball that's a bit stuck?

The Ragdoll usually goes a bit weird when he has hairball due but usually a bit of catalax helps it appear.

Though he doesn't usually eat much when it's brewing

Hope he's better soon


----------



## amandaco2 (10 December 2013)

Vet said fur ball and to just monitor him.
hes been ok today, eating, running about like a nutter.


----------



## Janah (13 December 2013)

Glad you have a diagnosis.  They are such a worry when we don't know what is wrong.


----------



## bonny (13 December 2013)

Janah said:



			Glad you have a diagnosis.  They are such a worry when we don't know what is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

How's that a diagnosis ? Cat eating fine, running around etc, can't believe how many people on here seem to take their pets to the vets over nothing very much....how much does it cost to get a vet to say just moniter him ?


----------



## Mrs B (13 December 2013)

bonny said:



			How's that a diagnosis ? Cat eating fine, running around etc, can't believe how many people on here seem to take their pets to the vets over nothing very much....how much does it cost to get a vet to say just moniter him ?
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I would always take a young animal to a vet if it was quiet, off it's food and being sick. Like all babies, many things go into the mouth that shouldn't ... it may have been a hairball, but it could just as easily be something like a paperclip or a piece of thread which could cause havoc in the intestines in a very short time. Plus it doesn't take long for an animal that young to go irreversibly downhill.


----------



## bonny (13 December 2013)

Mrs B said:



			Personally, I would always take a young animal to a vet if it was quiet, off it's food and being sick. Like all babies, many things go into the mouth that shouldn't ... it may have been a hairball, but it could just as easily be something like a paperclip or a piece of thread which could cause havoc in the intestines in a very short time. Plus it doesn't take long for an animal that young to go irreversibly downhill.
		
Click to expand...

Vets must be amazing if they can diagnose a hairball or a piece of thread by just looking at a cat !


----------



## Mrs B (13 December 2013)

No, they can't. But they can spot the signs that what we think of as merely quiet is something more: palpitating the abdomen, checking down the throat, taking temperature, checking heart and respiratory rate, gum colour etc. 

Is your issue with the word 'diagnosis' or with people taking animals to the vet when you would deem it unnecessary?

(I know which I'd rather people did.)


----------



## bonny (13 December 2013)

Don't really have an issue, just amazed at how quickly everybody suggests a vet when an animal has no obvious symptoms and in the vast majority of cases will simply recover in a couple of days, as was the case with this cat. Where's the harm in waiting and if the animal is getting worse, then consult a vet, but simply going at the first sign of something being amiss is asking the vet to say, just moniter and return if worse, much the same as gp says to people ! Oh, and that will be £50 please !


----------



## Mrs B (13 December 2013)

bonny said:



			Don't really have an issue, just amazed at how quickly everybody suggests a vet when an animal has no obvious symptoms and in the vast majority of cases will simply recover in a couple of days, as was the case with this cat. Where's the harm in waiting and if the animal is getting worse, then consult a vet, but simply going at the first sign of something being amiss is asking the vet to say, just moniter and return if worse, much the same as gp says to people ! Oh, and that will be £50 please !
		
Click to expand...

Which symptoms did you miss? The lethargy and being sick bit, or the off his food bit?

The harm in waiting at that age, as I explained, is that with a young animal it can go downhill very fast. And hooray if an owner is willing to go for peace of mind for an animal they're in charge of, even if it does cost them 50 quid.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 December 2013)

I can assure you Bonny, that I was very relieved that I had taken Kasper to the Vet's when he was 'not right,' as I said it turned out that he had a very high temperature and needed treatment.

So far, when I've been really just not happy and have taken an animal to the Vet, or called the Vet out to one of the horses, my gut instinct has been right and they have needed veterinary treatment. Doctors are also trained that when a parent says 'this is not normal for my child' that they should take it seriously.


----------



## bonny (13 December 2013)

Faracat said:



			I can assure you Bonny, that I was very relieved that I had taken Kasper to the Vet's when he was 'not right,' as I said it turned out that he had a very high temperature and needed treatment.

So far, when I've been really just not happy and have taken an animal to the Vet, or called the Vet out to one of the horses, my gut instinct has been right and they have needed veterinary treatment. Doctors are also trained that when a parent says 'this is not normal for my child' that they should take it seriously.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit of a change from your earlier comment about what the vet said but anyway all's well that ends well....


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 December 2013)

Faracat said:



			Last time Kasper was just 'not quite right' I did take him straight to the Vet and he had a really high temperature. I wonder if this is the case with your cat?
		
Click to expand...




Faracat said:



			I hope he continues to improve. They do love to worry us.

Cats! :rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...




Faracat said:



			It's best to err on the side of caution if you are still concerned.
		
Click to expand...




bonny said:



			That's a bit of a change from your earlier comment about what the vet said but anyway all's well that ends well....
		
Click to expand...

Really? - which post are you on about? The one where I said that I hope he continues to improve after the owner said that her cat was improving or one of the other two?


----------



## Amymay (13 December 2013)

bonny said:



			Don't really have an issue, just amazed at how quickly everybody suggests a vet when an animal has no obvious symptoms!
		
Click to expand...

Symptoms in the op's case were lethargy, off food and being sick. In a young animal particularly that should be cause for concern - and a visit to the vet.


----------



## Purple18 (13 December 2013)

Our family cat age 8 had some of those symptoms it turned out he was very dehydrated and had pancreatitis.


check his scruff pull it up gently and let it go if it goes back down slowly he'll have to take a visit at the vets  for a drip

what's his favourite type of treat ?

our cats was chicken try feeding him small portions of whatever he really likes  if he doesn't improve I would be taking him to the vet asap if it is pancreatitis and  you say he has been sick I would be very concerned


----------

